# Irish Bog Oak 1911 Grips



## hanau (Jun 9, 2013)

Got some Irish Bog Oak from keithkarl2007 awhile back to make a set off 1911 grips.
I finally got them completed.
4 coats of Tru-oil and buffed out with Tripoli and white Diamond.

Only problem I am having is getting the White Diamond out of the pores and crevices.

Thanks Keithkarl2007


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice. Can you post a photo showing the whole side of the gun?


----------



## hanau (Jun 9, 2013)

Sure can I'll have to dig out my photo tent, but give a little bit.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 9, 2013)

No worries, whenever you get a chance.


----------



## hanau (Jun 9, 2013)

I am not a real good picture taker.

with a camera









with cell phone


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 10, 2013)

It looks great and even perfect with the 1911. Well done!


----------



## jyreene (Jun 10, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## BSea (Jun 10, 2013)

Those look great.  1911 grips are what got me started in pens.  I came to this site to find wood for grips.  Every time I came here, I'd see the front page pen.  One thing led to another, and I haven't made a set of grips in over 2 years now.  And I've been making pens for just over 2 years.  

Hmmm, I wonder if there's a connection?:wink:


----------

